# Another storm Wed. Heads Up!



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I went ahead and staked my maters. It gets windy on this hill.
I'll put cages up next. That 2" of rain made them grow. Perfect timing here.


----------



## 1528mac (Oct 17, 2016)

Had to water mine today, didn't get a whole lot Friday. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Got just over 2 inches here. Pecans budded out. Planted beans today and will make first planting of corn tomorrow. Had first onion of the season on big hamburger today...just couldn't resist.:cheers:


----------



## 1528mac (Oct 17, 2016)

Got a bruiser brewing now just north of here. We'll probably be in the dry spot in the middle crossing.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

If you guys get to much, send it to Goliad county.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> Got just over 2 inches here. Pecans budded out. Planted beans today and will make first planting of corn tomorrow. Had first onion of the season on big hamburger today...just couldn't resist.:cheers:


Last time I checked pecan trees hadn't budded out.
I have watermelons peas and okra to plant. My next onion will be from the garden. No doubt. I'm gonna do one more fish emulsion and they should be good to go.
Their bulbing pretty good right now. Will see.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

We (Keller) missed the rain last night,so back to watering.


----------



## 1528mac (Oct 17, 2016)

peckerwood said:


> We (Keller) missed the rain last night,so back to watering.


Yea, y'all were in that slot also. McKinney and north lots of baseball size hail!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## 1528mac (Oct 17, 2016)

Ok guys....here it comes again. This time it don't look good, I'm going to try and tent my maters. Supposed to be another hail storm!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

1528mac said:


> Ok guys....here it comes again. This time it don't look good, I'm going to try and tent my maters. Supposed to be another hail storm!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


Fingers and toes are crossed. Its a windy mo fo here. Sounds like the old barn is fixing to blow away.


----------



## 1528mac (Oct 17, 2016)

Best I could do with what I got....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

1528mac said:


> Best I could do with what I got....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol! I think you will be fine. I live in a barn on top of a hill.Whatever mother nature gives me is what I'll get. I've walked out there and went well that will do it for that garden and worked my tail off and pulled it back together and the plants did fine. Will see.


----------



## 1528mac (Oct 17, 2016)

Poor folks north of us got torn up last week, hoping for everyone it's only a drill. Please Lord...no hail.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

My little backyard garden made it thru the storms but now the rabbits seem to like eating my beans or I think it is rabbits. Eating all the leaves. I have seen the rabbits around my plants. Since they cleared for the new subdivision I don't have any more owls and the hawks have took off.


----------



## 1528mac (Oct 17, 2016)

I got a silent .22! Hausenffer anyone? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## 1528mac (Oct 17, 2016)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## 1528mac (Oct 17, 2016)

No damage here, thank you Jesus! Lots of 60+ straight line winds.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Raining here. Ought to make the seeds pop up.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

1528mac said:


> No damage here, thank you Jesus! Lots of 60+ straight line winds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As soon as the storm passed here,David Finfrock was saying " look out Garland". We were the place that got the 83 MPH blast.At least we got a rain if it hit the ground.Most I seen was horizontal.


----------



## cajunautoxer (Aug 10, 2011)

I haven't checked but I'm sure everything is dead

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

peckerwood said:


> As soon as the storm passed here,David Finfrock was saying " look out Garland". We were the place that got the 83 MPH blast.At least we got a rain if it hit the ground.Most I seen was horizontal.


Holy cow! Root crops probably survive through that kind of wind, but not a lot else. I hope that most of you guys didn't see any wind that intense.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Nothing that intense here...just enough rain to give the garden a good drink.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> Nothing that intense here...just enough rain to give the garden a good drink.


My garden could use some miracle grow about right now. I didn't water today thinking its gonna rain.
I'll give my request. One inch no hail or high winds. Man can only dream or pray for weather.


----------



## 1528mac (Oct 17, 2016)

I just got back at 4pm today from Athens, went on a camping trip with my grandson and his scout troop. Never seen more rain in 12 hours in my life started at 2am Sunday. I think it followed us home!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## 1528mac (Oct 17, 2016)

Just skirted another one....I may buy a lottery ticket!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I like rain. Its saying heavy T-Storms tonight. HMMMMMM! That last rain was the perfect storm. Not much wind, no hail and inch & .4tenths. 
Please repeat.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Got to go with RB-my last rain (same system) was 1.3". Could use 1.5" and drizzle till it dried up. Tried to till other day just kicked up dust!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

No rain last night but the radar this AM is looking promising. Bring it. I still got three 50' rows to add to the garden. 2 rows for cream peas and 1 row of okra. Its tilled and ready to row up.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Same here, RB. Need to plant okra, peas and winter squash yet, but too dry to finish working ground up. May plant some more beans also. Still expanding my drip system and fighting Harlequin bugs.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Third front in a row that we totally missed rain in Goliad County. Very dry, pastures all turning brown now. Would love to see a wet spell.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Got 0.45" this PM, with about 4" worth of thunder and lightning. Will settle the dust for a day or so.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Thank you lord. 8 tenths no damage and everything looks great. Just got to keep after the garden. Could be an epic year. We are due.


----------



## 1528mac (Oct 17, 2016)

About 10 days old, early girls. Should be slicing some on my sammich in a month I'm hoping!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

1528mac said:


> About 10 days old, early girls. Should be slicing some on my sammich in a month I'm hoping!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great site to see. My cherries are putting on. But the nights are still to cold but the plants look good.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm getting a few Juliettes ripe, early girl about tennis ball size. But my plants don't have any size to them this year-only knee high or so. No nutrient deficiency noted by soil test or plant coloring. Methinks may be the screwball weather we have had this spring, but who can out-think a tomato plant. Second bunch I set out are still little guys, we shall see what they do.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

jm423 said:


> I'm getting a few Juliettes ripe, early girl about tennis ball size. But my plants don't have any size to them this year-only knee high or so. No nutrient deficiency noted by soil test or plant coloring. Methinks may be the screwball weather we have had this spring, but who can out-think a tomato plant. Second bunch I set out are still little guys, we shall see what they do.


I noticed this morning that its warming up at night. They say the best mater growing weather is 70 at night and 90 during the day. Its coming up but hope it doesn't get to hot to quick.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

2.5 inches of rain just a couple of miles from me this afternoon...and not a drop here, LOL.

Time to pickle beets and can carrots starting tomorrow. Huge crop of carrots, been eating them for over a month now but its time to get them all out while they are still sweet.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Cool! I need some miracle grow. I just finished planting my garden today. 2 fifty rows of black eyes and cream peas. Plus 50 okra plants. 
Hope we get some rain. Its been coming right thus far. Bring it on.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Rubberback said:


> Cool! I need some miracle grow. I just finished planting my garden today. 2 fifty rows of black eyes and cream peas. Plus 50 okra plants.
> Hope we get some rain. Its been coming right thus far. Bring it on.


Not sure what to think about my tomatoes right now other then they like the new bed. Planted in mid Feb. and so far they are doing great.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

fishingtwo said:


> Not sure what to think about my tomatoes right now other then they like the new bed. Planted in mid Feb. and so far they are doing great.


Lot of plant, but I'm seeing blooms. They look great. 
Don't know your fertlizing routine but lots of plant can be good. The plant will protect the mater from the sun.
I have a lot of plant not as much as yours but I'm feeling good about a good crop of maters. Good luck keep us posted.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

*Picking at the correct time is often missed*



Meadowlark said:


> 2.5 inches of rain just a couple of miles from me this afternoon...and not a drop here, LOL.
> 
> Time to pickle beets and can carrots starting tomorrow. Huge crop of carrots, been eating them for over a month now but its time to get them all out while they are still sweet.


Very true.... Carrots and beets do seem to have a peak for sweetness. I occasionally leave some of these in the garden too long and their texture and sweetness has suffered. Every year I intend to do more staggered plantings to extend these peaks, but my follow thru hasn't always been the best.









As you know well Lark, sweet corn is the best teacher about picking at the peak of sweetness.

Fresh picked carrots, at their peak of sweetness, are very, very different from grocery store carrots. Your sandy loam should be perfect for growing them. Not easy in clay based soils.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

May have waited too long on this one....was going to post on big onion thread but afraid RB would faint from the shock h: 3 1/2 pounds and we tried one similar yesterday for Easter dinner and it was surprisingly excellent.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Its getting dark outside. More miracle grow. Hope so I just planted 350 seeds.
LMAO! And I said I was gonna cut back on gardening. I got more stuff planted than carters got pills.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Can totally relate, RB. "need some of this, gotta have that, we've never tried that, so and so always appreciates that when we give it to her ---." And the garden gets bigger.


----------



## 1528mac (Oct 17, 2016)

Got a nice soaker this past Monday / Tuesday. 1.5" between 2 days.....I could hear'em growing. Now I'll pack on a little humus.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> May have waited too long on this one....was going to post on big onion thread but afraid RB would faint from the shock h: 3 1/2 pounds and we tried one similar yesterday for Easter dinner and it was surprisingly excellent.


Heck ya! Over three pound red onion. I'd be in the emergency room.


----------

